

If you fold a paper in half 103 times, it'll get as thick as the Universe - ayberkt
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/if-you-fold-a-paper-in-half-103-times-it-will-be-as-thi-1607632639

======
Jemaclus
This is one of those things that makes sense to me from a physics perspective,
but I can never really wrap my head around it. And of course I've tried to
fold paper in half ten times and failed. Still blows my mind.

------
jsilence
What if you fold the universe in half a hundred times instead? Just sayin'.

